

Digital Footprint Mapper - mayankpalsingh
https://github.com/MayankPalSingh/Digital-Footprint-Mapper

======
mayankpalsingh
Digital footprint mapper (DFMAP) helps in identifying the footprints of the
organization on the internet. Digital foorprints have critical piece of
information which can be leveraged by cyber criminals. By using DFMAP one can
get the overall picture of the organization's digital foorprint/internet
presence.

~~~
walterbell
Is this tool for defensive or offensive purposes? If defensive, could you
please outline some use cases, e.g. should the organization attempt to remove
or obfuscate the identified digital footprints?

~~~
mayankpalsingh
This tool is mainly used to carry out the reconnaissance of the digital
footprints. An organization can use this tool to know if any sensitive
information is revealed in their digital footprints for example if a "Server"
banner in http response reveals "Apache 2.2.15" then the web server might be
prone to multiple vulnerabilities. Hence the organization can take defensive
measures to secure its infrastructure. If the same task is carried out by the
cyber criminal they can use this information to exploit the infrastructure. I
hope that I have answered your question.

